# Making new friends in Hong Kong



## nowiswow (Feb 1, 2016)

Pre-Valentine Party. Saturday, 13 February 2016. 
Fun Activities | Delicious Delicacies | Free flow mocktail | Wine & Beer
Activities include: Kissing booth | Handsome Cupid | Pick Your Love

Time: 8pm - midnight.
Date: Saturday, 13 February 2016
Venue: Greater China Club. MTR Exit D2. 10/F, D2 Place, Lai Chi Kok, Kowloon. 
Tickets: Early bird (before 10 Feb) - Ladies $250 / Gents $350
Normal price - Ladies $350 / Gents $450
RSVP: valentine[at}now-is-wow[dot]com or call +852 5934 9688

Facebook event page : facebook[dot]com/events/1056910424359973/


----------

